# Online sermon advice



## Poimen (Feb 20, 2008)

So we decided this evening to move into the digital age and have our services recorded in mp3 format. The next step is to bring some options to our council to decide how to get them on the internet. I can think of two:

1) sermonaudio.com 
2) podcasts

Anyone have any comments on the best/most effective manner of communication? Alternatives to the two mentioned above?

I guess I lean towards sermonaudio because it is a popular site. So far our church blog hasn't had much traffic and I believe that if we are advertised somewhere else it may remedy that situation as well.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 20, 2008)

sermonaudio.com

WOW - now that's liturgy!! And you support white horse inn? I checked out your blog to find chuch info. I wish your church was around here. I'd be there in a heartbeat. That's the best yet that my liturgical heart has seen.


----------



## biblicalthought (Feb 20, 2008)

Try itunes. We just launched a podcast on the book of Romans (62 lectures) and in the last week we have had hundreds of subscribers.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 20, 2008)

biblicalthought said:


> Try itunes. We just launched a podcast on the book of Romans (62 lectures) and in the last week we have had hundreds of subscribers.



How much does it cost? Can I put a link on our blog so people can download the sermons?


----------



## biblicalthought (Feb 20, 2008)

It's free. You may have slight costs (editing, tags, hosting, etc.). We just host it ourselves, and we feed using feedburner, launching from a wordpress blog.

You can do a blog like this

Or you can link to a feed like this

Or, you can put an image link on your blog like this on the upper right hand side, look for Romans icon

Or, lastly, what's called a splash page like this

It also helps if you make them available for free. You'll also want to "tag" them, which simply means and intro (with music) and an outro (with music), both with a second voice.

Intro: You're listening to the ABC hour with our guest, XYZ.
Outro: This has been the ABC hour with XYZ, join us...visit us on the web @... etc.

If there are any kids at your church, ask them. They'll know how to do all of this stuff on their mac!

Hope it helps. We chose itunes over SAudio, but may add SAudio soon.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 20, 2008)

Where is the web page to get started?


----------



## Poimen (Feb 20, 2008)

Do I need to find a host to start a podcast?

Does anyone here prefer sermonaudio.com and why?


----------



## Grymir (Feb 20, 2008)

I prefer sermonaudio.com because its a great site and I know how to use it. I can download the sermons and use them how I need to to hear them. Although I usually just listen or watch the streaming media. Itunes doesn't give me that, plus sermonaudio is a site dedicated to sermons and good reformed stuff too. 

just my


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 21, 2008)

Sermonaudio is what the ministry I am associated with, TIME in the WORD Ministries, uses. It is pretty idiot proof and guides you through what to do, from A to Z.

To my amazement, my sermons are listened to all over the world. Or perhaps they are laughed at. Who knows?


----------



## Poimen (Feb 21, 2008)

One of our main purposes if not THE main purpose is to get the gospel out to people who are not Reformed or even Christians.

Of the two options available, which works better (in your opinion) to accomplish that goal?


----------

